# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  لعبة سحرية خطيرة جدا راح تبهركم  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## دوداييف

لعبة سحرية بس رهيبة جدا بصراحة مرة فله خش على الرابط وشوف     http://vb.eyesweb1.net/uploaded/1550_devi8.swf

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

حلو.......كيف مسوي معادلاتها......رهيبة والله

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

والله جربتها في اربع محاولات
والنتيجه لا تعرف شيئا
كل اجابتها غلط ×غلط
مشعارف بقي؟

----------


## YamedoA

انا عقلى طاررررررررر بس مش على ميدو الكلام دا والله لأظل وراها لحد ما أجيبها بإذن الله

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> انا عقلى طاررررررررر بس مش على ميدو الكلام دا والله لأظل وراها لحد ما أجيبها بإذن الله

 قدها يا ميدو........انتبة تشغلك عنا

----------


## ehabbb

حلوه يا دوداييف  :Thumb:      

> انا عقلى طاررررررررر بس مش على ميدو الكلام دا والله لأظل وراها لحد ما أجيبها بإذن الله

 و لا يهمك يا ميدو .. انا كمان جننتنى لحد ما جبتها ...    جدول ضرب 9

----------


## alhaidary

أحلى دوداييف أيوهَّ  كده عقدُّهم  :Thumb:

----------


## alhaidary

> والله جربتها في اربع محاولات
> والنتيجه لا تعرف شيئا
> كل اجابتها غلط ×غلط
> مشعارف بقي؟

 مستحيل أخي الكريم zzz1234  لازم تطلع صح   لأنَّ الإجابة نفسها في كلِّ مرَّة لكلِّ صفحة

----------


## YamedoA

اخى الكريم تم حلها عن طريق الصدفه ففى الوقت الذى اخترت فيه رقم اختار اخى فيه رقما اخرا والنتيجه كانت واحده فعلمنا ان النتيجه فى اى رقم تقوم بإختياره وتقوم بهذه العمليه الحسابيه عليه لم ولن يخرج عن مجموعه من الأرقام وهى جدول ضرب 9 كما تفضل احد الأخوان وعندما اردت ان اتأكد من ذلك قمت بإختيار الرقم 99 على اساس انه الناتج النهائى فوجدت انه يخطأ فى التصويب 
على العموم اى خدمه واقسم لك بالله انى حليتها من الصبح بس ماكان فى الوقت لأقوم بالمشاركه

----------

